# can goats eat pistaschio nuts



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

that fall on the ground? I do not yet have goats though I would like to get a few and the land I am looking at has a pistachio orchard of thee hundred trees. I know some nuts are poison to some animals. TIA KC


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know, but they'll probably kill the trees if they don't have a lot of browse otherwise - and maybe even with browse if pistachio trees naturally taste good. Seems like harvesting the nuts from Pistachios would be more profitable than running goats out there...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Yes it is more profitable. Was just thinking that since field grass grows between the -rows of trees and said grass needs to be mowed and said pistachios are like 7-12 feet above the ground and said nuts get harvested using huge umbrella like things that catch them...that the goats could eat the ones that fall to the ground and after harvest time?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The goats would rather eat the bark off the trees than the grass.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hmmm, that is good to know, I think it might be better if the bark stayed on the trees! I did not know that goats liked tree bark...that presents a dilemma.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have had goats eat the bark off of *pine* trees and kill the trees.

Get sheep.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

I have no idea, but a pistachio orchard sounds like heaven.


----------

